# An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)



## msimpr (23. Januar 2017)

*An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Hallo

Was macht Ihr wenn Ihr entspannt?

Fahrt Ihr dann planlos mit dem Zug durch die Gegend?

Oder wie entspannt Ihr am besten?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*



msimpr schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was macht Ihr wenn Ihr entspannt?
> 
> ...


Planlos mit dem Zug durch die Gegend fahren?!  


Ich falle noch in deine Kategorie, und ich habe keine Ahnung was ich tun würde wenn ich mal Zeit hätte.  


Wie alt bist du denn und was machst du?


----------



## Oromis16 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Also ... Freizeitgestaltung? Die Website heißt nicht umsonst PC *Games *Hardware 
In meinem Fall? Minecraft, Blender, basteln.


----------



## Eddy08 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Bin zwar schon 26, aber geb meinen Senf auch mal dazu.

Wenn ich entspannen will:
- Sport machen
- PC basteln Casemodding usw.
- am Quad rumschrauben -> Plan für nen Hobbyauto steht auch schon

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*



msimpr schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr dann planlos mit dem Zug durch die Gegend?



Mir reicht es schon, das ich 2-3 mal die Woche für zweimal 90 min. unterwegs bin. Man kann die Zeit zwar zum schlafen und Musik hören nutzen, aber wirklich entspannt ist man danach auch nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

zocken (horrorgames  ohne scheis das entspannt^^), am rechner basteln, overclocking alter und neuer hardware, wissen zu hardware aneignen, mangas und/ oder novels lesen, animes gucken


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Miezekatze aufm Schoß, Bäuchlein streicheln, Tasse Kaffee auf dem Tisch und ein paar sinnlose YouTube Videos schauen. Hält man keine 15 Minuten durch, geistige Abwesenheit erfolgt instant.

Darf man fragen warum hier so alberne  Altersbegrenzungen gemacht werden? Fühle mich diskriminiert, lieg längst drüber.


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Also wenn ich mal wirklich freie Zeit habe. Das heißt kein Sport, Training geben, Studium etc. Dann zocke ich derzeit vor allem Rainbow Six Siege oder schau paar Youtube Videos als Weiterbildung, geh Fotografieren oder spiel im BIOS vom Rechner rum und versuche den Rechner zu optimieren. Generell informiere ich mich zur Entspannung gerne über alles mögliche. Dann wundern sich immer alle woher ich das Wissen über bestimmte Themen habe xD


----------



## Der_Strumpf (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Im Winter: Entweder zock ich am PC oder Schraub an meinem Motorrad
Im Sommer: Entweder zock ich am PC oder fahr mit meinem Motorrad  gelegentlich les ich auch ein Buch aufm Balkon

Gnihihi ich hab geantwortet obwohl ich schon zu alt bin für den Thread


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Ausgerechnet hier darf man keine Likes verteilen. Die beiden Vorredner dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen. 😁


----------



## msimpr (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Ja ich wollte jetzt den Jungraduis nicht zu überspannen sry wenn sich einige hier diskriminiert fühlen


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Ach was iwann hat man eh keine Freizeit mehr ...  mit Familie gestaltet sich diese von allein.


----------



## RubySoho (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ach was iwann hat man eh keine Freizeit mehr ...  mit Familie gestaltet sich diese von allein.




Hast du zwillinge oder drillinge?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Schade das man die ältere Generation ausgrenzt. In der Regel braucht man nur wenige Beiträge lesen um sich sein Vorurteil zu bilden bzw. zu festigen. Es gab ja viele Jugendliche die ohne so Elektrogedöns die Freizeit gestalten durften und da war sicherlich mehr Abwechslung zu finden.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Hast du zwillinge oder drillinge?



Drei ist richtig aber mit Unterschied in den Jahren ... 18, 15 und 5


----------



## GxGamer (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Ja, msimpr. Wir wissen, du magst Züge. Und Internet-Emulatoren.
Hier ist ein video für dich, zum Entspannen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHkKJfcBXcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

In dem genannten Alterszeitraum hatte ich expliziete "Entspannung" eigentlich nicht nötig. Gab auch keine Unterhaltungselektronik außer Stereoanlage und TV 

Heutzutage mach ich Feuer im Kamin, kredenze einen rechten Pott Milchkaffe, und pfeiff mir MP3s übern Kopfhörer rein während ich den Flammen zuschau oder lese. Im Sommer das ganze im Garten, latürnich ohne Flammen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: An die Jüngeren hier (14-25)*

Wenn ich mal entspanne, dann bin ich bei meiner Freundin und kuschel.

Alternativ geht auch mal (nur Wochenends) n Sixer Bier drauf und es wird herrlichst mit paar Kollegen gezockt.

Wenn ich endlich meinen Lappen hab dann wird im Sommer auf der Landstraße Benzin verbrannt. Sonst hab ich keine Dinge mit denen ich entspanne.


----------

